# Fixed matches



## PetrovicBets (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello, as I'm new here sorry if I put this thread in wrong section, move it but please don't delete. 

I want to publish my betting blog on which I will publish my next fixed matches (odds over 10) in order to prove myself, and to prove I have honest interest. 

The reason why I'm doing it is because I'm searching for peoples that also have information about fixed matches to exchange my matches with them. I search only for honest and serious peoples, that's why I want to prove myself first. 

Please, take this very serious and please contact me only if You have reliable source or you know somebody who has it.

Don't contact me if you want to sell me fixed match or you want to buy a match from me, because I'm not here for that, I'm only interested in exchanging matches.

This is a link of blog: ****EDIT by Moderator: Usually we delete the whole threads where a person advertise his site, the only way to do it is in your signature, by posting in the forum.**** (here you can find more information about that)
and this is my email if you want to contact me: petrovicbets@gmail.com

I will publish my fixed match next week, so after you will see I have fair interest, I will give detail information and strict rules to all who contact me. Of course, I will respect all of Your rules.

So, if You really have reliable source, follow my blog next week (I will announce exact time on my blog) and if you think I have fair interests think about sharing your information (if you give one fixed match, you will probably have access to 3,4-5 other).


Please, don't take this as spam or anything like that, and don't be afraid contact me because I will very strictly take care of everything I get from You!

Best regards


----------



## shelvifiroza (May 29, 2012)

I have also heard about fix matches and want to get full details about all these type of games. I think there is no match fixing happen in casino games.


----------



## betfan777 (Dec 9, 2012)

Check this out Italy Serie C1/A   Lecce - Sudtirol
96.4% from all money are placed on Lecce

For more info:
http://www.arbworld.net/index.php/en/moneyway/

Check money way for Half-Time /Full Time market
http://www.arbworld.net/index.php/en/moneyway/mw-ht-ft


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 14, 2012)

Fixing of games in casinos are bit rare, but maybe you can find few of them, for sure, some of our members here know about it.


----------



## jimmyorttiz (Feb 19, 2013)

Fixing any kind of game is considered as a crime apart from the world. Generally, lots of time during sports match fixing causes arrived and it's truly not good from the fan's point of view. They, just wasting them time and money for this. So, this kind of results are never be accepted at all.


----------



## AsiaMan (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not surprised that fixed matches happen in this game, and the only reason for this is to manipulate the flow of the betting games.


----------



## Prish (Dec 26, 2019)

It's astounding for me in such games how can fixed things happen.


----------



## ken (Jan 4, 2020)

when it's all said and done, fixed matches will always exist, no matter how hard the sports governing bodies try to regulate the different sports. This is so because club presidents are stupidly wealthy and powerful and whatever they decide to do amongst themselves stand as being final regardless of your rules. The fact that fixed matches aren't so obvious these days doen't mean they don't exist!


----------



## Giresse (Jan 11, 2020)

jimmyorttiz said:


> Fixing any kind of game is considered as a crime apart from the world. Generally, lots of time during sports match fixing causes arrived and it's truly not good from the fan's point of view. They, just wasting them time and money for this. So, this kind of results are never be accepted at all.



match fixing is a reality, especially in less known leagues with little or no regulatory body


----------



## Gomessia (Mar 22, 2020)

ken said:


> when it's all said and done, fixed matches will always exist, no matter how hard the sports governing bodies try to regulate the different sports. This is so because club presidents are stupidly wealthy and powerful and whatever they decide to do amongst themselves stand as being final regardless of your rules. The fact that fixed matches aren't so obvious these days doen't mean they don't exist!


Guys I don't know if anyone knows how to report this to the right authorities, an organization on telegram is selling fixed matches, I have confirmed it from multiple people in their VIP, people are winning with their fixed matches, this is wrong no one should know the score of game results, if anyone knows how to report please this is their username @SuperCorrectScores on telegram, please report it to the right authorities if you know any thank you


----------



## Giresse (Mar 25, 2020)

It is more complex than it seems but I hope it will stop. It is really not funny


----------



## ken (Apr 9, 2020)

Gomessia said:


> Guys I don't know if anyone knows how to report this to the right authorities, an organization on telegram is selling fixed matches, I have confirmed it from multiple people in their VIP, people are winning with their fixed matches, this is wrong no one should know the score of game results, if anyone knows how to report please this is their username @SuperCorrectScores on telegram, please report it to the right authorities if you know any thank you


I do not know the procedure, I guess it will first be helpful to know which door to knock at first, then you will be able to report


----------



## Yuri (Oct 8, 2020)

PetrovicBets said:


> Hello, as I'm new here sorry if I put this thread in wrong section, move it but please don't delete.
> 
> I want to publish my betting blog on which I will publish my next fixed matches (odds over 10) in order to prove myself, and to prove I have honest interest.
> 
> ...


I am here to report a fixed match agency on telegram with the ID @SuperCorrectScores, if you know the right authorities please report them, people are confirmed to be using their services, nobody should be able to know the outcome of any football game, that is cheating, so please report that ID and lets stop them, they are ripping bookies off


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 28, 2021)

Gomessia said:


> Guys I don't know if anyone knows how to report this to the right authorities, an organization on telegram is selling fixed matches, I have confirmed it from multiple people in their VIP, people are winning with their fixed matches, this is wrong no one should know the score of game results, if anyone knows how to report please this is their username @SuperCorrectScores on telegram, please report it to the right authorities if you know any thankf you are reading this, I read the message above, and gave them a try, the agency is actually legit, me and my friends combined and bought their games, all the 3 games they sent was Green, I thank this forum for this, the post is actually old Post, but I gave it a shot, this forum thank you, the @Supercorrectscores are extremely accurate


----------



## Dannyo (Apr 3, 2021)

Guys, don't be naive, such things as reliable 'fixed match channels' don't exist. Why would they tell you?


----------



## delayoyo (May 20, 2021)

Yuri said:


> I am here to report a fixed match agency on telegram with the ID @SuperCorrectScores, if you know the right authorities please report them, people are confirmed to be using their services, nobody should be able to know the outcome of any football game, that is cheating, so please report that ID and lets stop them, they are ripping bookies off


They are pure scam. 100% SCAM.


----------



## ken (May 31, 2021)

it's crazy people in 2021 still believe they can have fixed matches online


----------



## Yamraaz (Jun 4, 2021)

Almost all channels on telegram of tippers are scam. They claimed to have inside information or outcome of the game but that is bullshit. All they want is your money.


----------



## TonyG (Feb 26, 2022)

Match fixing existed since decades ago. Only a couple of teams and a few players were involved. It happened occasionally.

Satellite TV became more and more popular during the mid 90s in Hong Kong, Indonesia, Thailand and Malaysia. A huge amount of bets were placed every week, especially on the matches lived on TV. Hundreds of millions of dollars were involved in Hong Kong and major cities of South East Asia. It became apparent to the syndicates that they no longer need or want to live on their commission or percentage earned from bets collected. They wanted to fix the results of the matches.

The syndicates sent their “connections” to England. They set up legal businesses in England like restaurants, pubs, tailors etc. These people get close to the players by going to the same pub as the players went. When they finally got into a conversation with the players, they attracted the players with their wealth and generosity. They lured the players with fortune and money. The rest as they said, are history.

The main reason people do not believe that the players or even the star players can be bought over to throw away a match is their highly paid salary. However, the people have no idea how much money is involved in all matches played in EPL, Serie A and Champions League every week in Asia.

The syndicates is willing to give the players USD100,000 to USD500,000 each just to throw away a match. They do not even have to pay all the 11 players. They will just pay 5 or 6 of them. In many circumstances, the players do not even have to lose the match. Depending on the Asian Handicap odds offered by the syndicates in Asia, the players may only need to draw or win by not more than a goal. The most unbelievable part is, the total sum of money that are paid to the players on any given match does not even account for 1% of the profit made by the syndicates (provided that they get the result they wanted).

Just think about this, a player plays more than 50 matches a season including League and Cup competitions, what is the big deal of throwing away 10 or 20 of it and be a few million dollars richer at the end of the season. As I have mentioned above, in most circumstances, they do not even have to loss the match.

This is forever a gain/gain situation for the syndicates and the players. The innocent and ignorant punters are the ones to lose.


----------



## Giresse (Feb 27, 2022)

TonyG said:


> Match fixing existed since decades ago. Only a couple of teams and a few players were involved. It happened occasionally.
> 
> Satellite TV became more and more popular during the mid 90s in Hong Kong, Indonesia, Thailand and Malaysia. A huge amount of bets were placed every week, especially on the matches lived on TV. Hundreds of millions of dollars were involved in Hong Kong and major cities of South East Asia. It became apparent to the syndicates that they no longer need or want to live on their commission or percentage earned from bets collected. They wanted to fix the results of the matches.
> 
> ...


This really sucks though killing all the fun for profit and manipulating the already hard and complex sports betting world


----------

